# فهرسة وروابط المواضيع الهامة والمثبتة...بقسم الطاقة المتجددة



## م.محمد الكردي (20 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


*
**بدأت المواضيع في القسم تكثر و لتحقيق أفضل فائدة منها 
لابد من فهرستها ولابد من الاشارة للمشاركات بداخلها إذ أن هذا سيسهم في سهولة الوصول للمعلومة والاستفادة منها 

*

*و لذلك نأمل من جميع الأعضاء إضافة في هذا الموضوع أهم المواضيع التي يرو انها مفيدة لباقي الأعضاء بالقسم و التي تفيد كثير من الأعضاء و الزائرين لكى نلحقها بمتن الموضوع 
** 
و كذالك نأمل كتابة نبذة بسيطة عنها إن امكن لكي نضيف نبذة عنها



ليستطيع أي زائر أو عضو التعرف على محتويات أهم المواضيع في قسم الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة بسرعة أكبر.*​*
 


و نشكركم على المساهمة في ذلك :14:​
**
*
وسنعتمد في الفهرسة على تصنيف المواضيع حسب ما تتحدث عنه كالتالي​ 


قوائم فهرس الموضوع



1_اعلانات مشرفي الطاقة البديلة

2_المواضيع المثبتة 

3_الطاقة الشمسية ( خلايا + مجمعات شمسية + كل تطبيق شمسي )

4_دورات الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة

5_مواقع في الطاقة البديلة 

6_كتب وملفات 
 
7_احصائيات في الطاقة 

8_الى المعماريين 

9_مناقشات مفتوحة :شاركونا 

10_أخبار في الطاقة البديلة و دعوات لمؤتمرات

11_مشاريع وتجارب 

12_مواضيع منوعة في الطاقة البديلة

13_طلبات الأعضاء​









1_ اعلانات مشرفي الطاقة البديلة​ 

مخططاتي لتطوير قسم الطاقة المتجددة ؟ وما اقتراحاتكم وبماذا ستساهمون؟ ​ 
اقترح لتطوير القسم​ 

مثبــت: ترحيب : الأخ د.جمعة Jomma مشرفا بقسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ‏(




12345678910 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​ 
ترحيب بإشراف دكتور جمعة​ 

مثبــت: ترحيب : الأخ محمد.المصري مشرفا بقسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ‏(



1234567)​ 
ترحيب بإشراف محمد المصري​ 





2_المواضيع المثبتة ​ 

1- اصنع سخانك الشمسي بنفسك Build Your Own Solar Heater 
2- محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية (Solar Thermal Power Plant) ‏
3-هنا توضع التجارب الشخصية فى استخراج الهيدروجين واستخدامه.. ارجو التثبيت
4- كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لمنزلك وكم التكلفة
5- تســخين الميـاه بالطاقة الشــمســية ‏
6- تكنولوجيا طاقة الرياح - أنواع تربينات الرياح 
7- 24 كتاب قيم -للتحميل- في الطاقات المتجددة و الطاقة الشمسية على وجه الخصوص
8- دورة في الطاقة الهيدروجينية ........ دروس رقم (1)+(2)​ 




3_الطاقة الشمسية ( خلايا + مجمعات شمسية + كل تطبيق شمسي ) ​ 



خرز"كهروشمسي".. يضيء العالم مجاناً ​ 
يحتوي على وصف مبسط لتطبيق جديد لاستغلال الطاقة الشمسية وهو الخرز الكهروشمسي كما ويحتوي العديد من الصور التوضيحية والمفيدة.​ 



التدفئة و التبريد باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية ​ 
تطوع أحد المشاركين بالملتقى للمساهمة بمواضيع في التدفئة والتبريد باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية ومازلنا ننتظر مساهماته.​ 



اصنع خليتك الشمسية الخاصة​ 
طريقة مبسطة جدا وسهلة لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية باستخدام مواد أبسط من السيلكون، طريقة ممتعة جدا​ 




كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لمنزلك وكم التكلفة​ 
طريقة حسابية باستخدام جداول خاصة لحساب الأحمال وعدد الخلايا الضرورية لتركيب نظام الخلايا الشمسية.​ 



مطلوب بعض التوضيحات حول كيفية معرفة شرائح الطاقة الشمسية​ 
سؤال وجواب حول موضوع موضح حسب العنوان وفيه بعض التوضيحات حول مفهوم القدرة والطاقة.​ 




هل يمكن تزويد الأرض بطاقة مصدرها القمر؟ ​ 
مشروع يرتكز على أنظمة "الطاقة الشمسية القمرية​ 




الخلية الشمسية من ألواح النحاس​ 
فكرة قديمة جدا عن استخدام النحاس كخلية شمسية​ 




الخلايا الشمسية​ 
مقال يلخص موضوع الخلية الشمسية ويناقش مفهومها وقدراتها​ 



طلب مساعدة ( الخلايا الشمسية)​ 
استفسار لأحد الأعضاء عن طريقة الحصول على الخلايا الشمسية والشركات العربية المتخصصة في هذا المجال​ 



وضعية الخلايا الشمسية​ 
موضوع يناقش زاوية ميل الخلايا الشمسية وطريقة تركيبها على القواعد الخاصة بها​ 




طرق تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية​ 
استفسار من أحد الأعضاء عن طريقة صناعة الخلايا الشمسية​ 





معمارالسراة يقول لكم........... لايفوتكم هذا المشروع البيئي العجيب....(صور)​ 
مشروع غريب لاستخدام ضوء الشمس عن طريق تصميم البناء بطريقة خاصة​ 





الطاقة الشمسية ​ 
مجموعة استفسارات​ 





مشروع تخرجي بعنوان (التدفئة و التبريد بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية) ​ 
تفاصيل هامة جدا عن موضوع احسان استخدام الطاقة الشمسية والفكرة واضحة من العنوان​ 






مسحوق الطاقة الشمسية ​ 
سويسرا تنتج أول مسحوق للطاقة الشمسية (مقال مميز)​ 






للمهتمين الطاقة الشمسية في المملكة ​ 
مقال عن الطاقة الشمسية بالمملكة​ 








هندسة الخلايا الشمسية​ 
استفسار​ 









يتبع ..........


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

4_دورات الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​ 

دفتر الحضور لدورة الطاقة سجل حضورك وتعليقك
لطرح اي تعليق او استفسار او شكر على اي من دروس الدورة​ 

دورة الطاقة المتجددة درس رقم 1 مفهوم الطاقة
الدرس الاول من دورة الطاقة البديلة مقدمة عن الطاقة ومحطات التوليد​ 

دورة الطاقة المتجددة درس رقم 2 تابع مفهوم الطاقة
الدرس الثاني من دورة الطاقة البديلة_تابع عن الطاقة​ 

درس 3 من دورة الطاقة المتجددة عن الخلايا الشمسية
ناقش المواد الأساسية المستخدمة في الخلايا الشمسية وأنواعها​ 

دورة الطاقة المتجددة درس رقم (4) تابع الخلايا الشمسية
تكملة دروس دورة الطاقة المتجددة ويناقش الخلايا الشمسية وطرق صناعتها والطرقة التي تصمم على أساسها التوصيلات الداخلية للخلية الشمسية كما ويحتوي معلومات هامة عن الجهاز المستخدم في صناعة الخلايا الشمسية ومرفق معه كتاب تفصيلي عن تكنولوجيا الطاقة المتجددة باللغة العربية.​ 

درس رقم (5) الخلايا الشمسية وكامل النظام الشمسي بالتوصيلات والصور
موضوع يفصل أجزاء النظام الشمسي بالتوصيلات موضحا بالصور​ 

دورة الطاقة البديلة_ درس رقم (6): التوربينات
التوربينات بانواعها من تركيب واستخدام ومميزات​ 


دورة الطاقة المتجددة_درس رقم (7):ترشيد اسهلاك الطاقة
تعريف الترشيد و اهداف الترشيد 
أسس ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية وادارة الاحمال الكهربائية​ 


يتبع........


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

5_ مواقع في الطاقة البديلة ​ 
مواقع في الطاقة المتجددة_يفضل عربية 
عدد كبير جدا من مواقع الطاقة البديلة​ 

للباحثين عن سوفت وير يحسب لهم كل ما يتعلق بالخلايا الشمسية أقدم لكم موقع فوق رائع
جديد: سوفت وير قيم جدا​ 

الطاقة الهيدوجينية لمن طلبها مني
موقع رائع عن الطاقة الهيدروجينية​ 

مستقبل الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة في العراق
الى الاخوة العراقيين: موقع يهمكم جدا​ 


*هدية لقسم الطاقة المتجددة .... كل ما تحتاجه عن الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة في هذا الموقع*
*موقع يشمل كل أنواع الطاقة النظيفة والمتجددة ويوفر برامج مجانية لحساب الطاقة الناتجة عنها **و يحتوي على دراسات تدريبية أو ما يمكن تسميته بمناهج دراسية **و على المشروعات التي تمت على أرض الواقع **و الموقع يدعم لغات كثيرة من بينها اللغة العربية *​ 




6_ كتب وملفات ​ 

كتاب تكنولوجيا الطاقة البديلة
كتاب متكامل عن الطاقة البديلة​ 

دروس في كودة المباني الموفرة للطاقة
كتاب في كودة المباني تم عرضه على شكل دروس​ 

المنظومة او الألية 
ورد كتابين مهمين عن التوربينات الهوائية العمودية والافقية​ 

تجارب مميزة في مجال بدائل الطاقة (لأطفال المدارس) والتوعية العامة
ملفات مهمة لتجارب في الطاقة وسيارة تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية​ 

حقائب الطاقة المتجددة بالعربي ممتازة جدا
عبارة عن ثلاتة عشر فصل تشرح طرق ومصادر استغلال هذا النوع النظيف من الطاقة و الشرح بالغة العربية​ 


كيف تعمل الخلايا الشمسية
شرح باللغة العربية عن خلايا الفوتوفلتك و كيفية عمل السليكون كخلية ضوئية مع شرح التركيب الداخلي للخلية الشمسية​ 


*تطبيقات النظام الثنائي باستخدام الخلايا الضوئية والطاقة الحرارية PV-T Collectors*
هذه ورقة بحثية مفيدة باللغة الإنجليزية 
تتكلم عن تطبيقات الخلايا الضوئية والطاقة الحرارية واستخدامها بشكل ثنائي في عملية التدفئة .
تشمل مقدمه عنها و وصف النظام pv/T و النتائج التجريبية و أيضا حساب انتاج الطاقة​ 

كتاب جميل عن الطاقة الشمسية
الشرح باللغة الإنجليزية و تابع تابع الموضوع لمعرفة التفاصيل ​ 
7_ احصائيات في الطاقة ​ 
الطاقة حصائيات مفيدة جدا في تقنيات الطاقة المتجددة (عربيا وعالميا)
بحث مهم خلال مؤتمر الطاقة الثامن يعطينا احدث الاحصائيات في الوطن العربي خاصة بمجال الطاقة المتجددة​ 

سنعيش على الفانوس قريبا
بيان اهمية الطاقة المتجددة من الاحصائيات​ 


8_الى المعماريين ​ 
تصميم الغلاف الخارجي لتحقيق الراحة الحرارية وتقليل استهلاك الطاقة في المباني السكنية
ملخص لرسالة ماجستيريهدف الى رفع كفاءة استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية في المباني​ 

تدفئة المنزل مجانا 
تصور لمشروع هدفه تدفئة المنزل مجانا وصور لمباني تعتمد على الطاقة​ 

معماريو مجموعة الميتابوليزم
مقال عن معماريو مجموعة الميتابوليزم وافكارهم واعمالهم​ 

العمارة البيئية الجزء الاول
مقدمة عن العمارة البيئية​ 

التصميم المستدام و العمارة الخضراء
موضوع قيم جدا في مجال العمارة الخضراء​ 








يتبع...........


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

9_مناقشات مفتوحة :شاركونا ​ 

أي الدول العربية أكثر تطبيقا لسياسات الطاقة المتجددة ؟؟؟
سؤال مفتوح لكل عضو ليشارك بما انجزته بلده(مناقشات)


حق الفكرة ... وحق الاختراع في عالمنا العربي خاصة في مجال الطاقة
هل حق الاختراع محفوظ عندنا؟ هل مررت بتجربة ........اخبرنا


محرك دائم الحركة
مشاركة تدل ان لابديل عن الطاقة البديلة


الطاقة المتجددة مستقبلنا المجهول
موضوع لعرض مايخص الطاقة البديلة من جميع التخصصات الهندسية


نقل الكهرباء بالاسلكى بدون كابلات ولا ابراج
طموح وموضوع للنقاش....هل يمكن؟


ماذا بعد النفظ
مناقشة حول فكرة بديل النفط
​ 

​ 

يتبع............


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

10_أخبار في الطاقة البديلة و دعوات لمؤتمرات​ 


أخبار في الطاقة البديلة ​ 
المولد الكهرو مغنطيسي اختير كأفضل مولد لطاقة الكهربائية في 2006
افضل مولد اختير لعام 2006​ 

الديزل الحيوي من زيت القلي (أول تجربة من طفلة في فلسطين
تجربة ناجحة لطفلة بتحويل زيت القلي الى ديزل​ 

الطاقة المتجددة والبديلة حلم أم حقيقة
خبرهام يبين اهمية الطاقة البديلة​ 

مسحوق الطاقه الشمسيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
سويسرا تنتج أول مسحوق للطاقة الشمسية​ 

الطائرة الشمسية بدون طيار 
طائرة تكسر الرقم القياسي بالتحليق تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية​ 

حفظ الطاقة الشمسية في الزنك وإطلاقها بشكل كهرباء
مصدر جديد للطاقة النظيفة "للهواتف الجوالة"​ 
الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة - ميزانيات وأرقام هامة - 
المساندة التي أتاحتها مجموعة البنك الدولي لمشاريع الطاقة المتجددة لعام 2004-2005​ 

اكبر حائط شمسي في العالم 
أكبر حائط شمسي كافي لإنارة حوالي 60 منزلاً​ 



دعوة لمؤتمرات​ 

أبوظبي تستضيف مؤتمر الطاقة المتجددة يناير المقبل 2007 
اعلان عن عقد مؤتمر في ابو ظبي لمن يهمه ان يحضر فالفرصة قائمة​ 

مكيفات تعمل بثاني أكسيد الكربون
مؤتمر يدعو الى استخدام المبردات الطبيعية مثل: ثاني أكسيد الكربون والأمونيا​ 



يتبع...........


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

11_مشاريع وتجارب ​ 

محرك ستيرلنغ (المحرك المستقبلي)stirling engine
فهرس عام لمشروع حول محرك ستيرلنغ بالعربية

مجرد مشاركة
مشروع ناجح يهدف لاختيار الزاوية المناسبة لالواح الطاقة الشمسية 

كيف يمكن توليد طاقة من باطن الارض؟؟؟
موضوع يناقش توليد الطاقة من باطن الارض ويتعرض لطريقة نظام انتاج الطاقة من الحرارة الصخرية

التوت أيضاً لها طاقة
تجربة تبين الطاقة المستخلصة من نبات التوت


أستخدام أمواج البحر لتوليد الكهرباء
مشروع لتوليد الكهرباء بأستخدام أمواج البحر لتوليد الكهرباء

مروحة تعمل بدون كهرباء
تجربة تصمم مروحة سقفية


في عملي لا احتاج الكهرباء....كيف؟
طريقة مبتكرة لتشغيل المكائن بدون كهرباء


استخلاص الماء المقطر من الطاقة الشمسية
نموذج مستعمل لتقطير المياه


مشروع تخرجي بعنوان (التدفئة و التبريد بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية)
عرض لمشروع تخرج للتدفئة بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية


مشروع البيت الذكي
مشروع طرحه الاستاذ عمرو خالد يتعاون به المهندسين كافة لتصميم بيت يعتمد على الموارد الطبيعية


الصين تسعى لاستغلال الطاقة المتجددة بشكل افضل - أدخل واخطف نظرة من المستقبل 
مشروع باسم مائة سقف مستغلة للطاقة الشمسية


تجميع الرياح
تجربة لتجميع الرياح


هل يمكن تزويد الأرض بطاقة مصدرها القمر؟
مشروع يرتكز على أنظمة "الطاقة الشمسية القمرية


تجربة حية من فلسطين ... ولقاء مع الأخت م.سهاد
تجربة حية ناجحة لبيت يعتمد على الطاقة البديلة............مهم جدا جدا


إذا كنت ممن عملوا في مجال الطاقة المتجددة
الان دورك.........اعرض تجربتك مع الطاقة البديلة
​ 
​ 
يتبع...........


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

12_مواضيع منوعة في الطاقة البديلة​ 

الطاقة المتجددة مصادرها واستخدامها
نبذة عن الطاقة المتجددة 
تناولت مصادرها واستخدامها و صورها مع شرح بسيط لكل مصدر لها وفوائد استخدام الطاقة المتجددة​ 



دورة في الطاقة الهيدروجينية ........ دروس رقم (1)+(2) ​




فضلات الكلاب لإنتاج الطاقة البديلة
إعادة تدوير فضلات الكلاب إلى مصادر بديلة للطاقة​ 

نظام لتبريد معالجات الحواسيب وسط النيران (توفير طاقة + حماية)
وسيلة جديدة لتبريد الحواسيب المستخدمة في الأغراض العسكرية وأنظمة الرادار وحواسيب محمولة تستخدم في المعارك وميادين القتال.​ 

هل تعلم أن .......... 
معلومات عامة يجهلها الكثير​ 

الى اطباء الأسنان في فلسطين 
نصائح لاطباء الاسنان في حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي​ 

الاحتباس الحراري
مقال عن ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري وخطورته​ 

الوقود الحيوي (البيوديزل)
معلومات عن البيوديزل من مواد مصنعة ومواصفاته والدول المنتجة له​ 

ثلاجات الصَّقيع الشمسي
ثلاجة من اختراع مجموعة طلبة بكفاءة عالية جدا​ 

الهيدروجين وقود المستقبل الصناعي
صفات الهيدروجين​ 

Environment & Pollution 
مقال عن اهمية الطاقة البديلة بالنسبة للبيئة​ 

انواع المحطات وتوليد الطاقة ( الجزء الاؤل)
موضوع عن انواع محطات التوليد واجزائها​ 

الطـــــــاقة المـــتـــجــــددة
مقارنة لدور الغرب والعرب من استغلال الطاقة المتجددة​ 

هل سمعتم عن الطاقة الحرة 
موقع يطرق ابوابا جديدة .....هل يغير مفهومنا عن الطاقة​ 

اسلوب جديد لتوليد الكهرباء
ستة نظم جديدة من الصحون التي تجمع اشعة الشمس لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية​ 

حفظ الطاقة الشمسية في الزنك وإطلاقها بشكل كهرباء
تحويل اكسيد الزنك الى زنك نقي يخزن الطاقة الشمسية​ 

هل سمعت عن سيارة تسير بالهواء
بدلاً من المحرك الكهربي يستخدم خزان يحتوي علي هواء مضغوط تحت ضغط قدره
296.08 بار​ 

البطارية الأختزانية (المركمات
تعريف بانواع البطاريات وتركيبها بالاضافة الى نصائح​ 

منظم الشحن للخلايا الشمسية 
دائرة منظم الشحن​ 





يتبع.............


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

13_طلبات الأعضاء​ 
عـالـى طـــــا قــــــة اسوان
طلب معلومات عن المعهد العالي للطاقة باسوان_معاهد في الطاقة​ 

inverter العاكس من 12فولت الى 220 فولت
طلب عاكس 1500 واط​ 

مركز ابحاث الطاقة
المساعدة في مشروع تخرج بعنوان مركز ابحاث الطاقة​ 

هام جداً (معاناتي) لماذا لا نفكر بكل الاحتمالات
مساعدة لنشر نظريتين لتوليد الطاقة وتحليه المياه​ 

ساعدوني ارجوكم ياصحاب العلم
طلب عن التوربينات الهوائية​ 

طلب معلومات حول تركيب الخلايا الشمسية
طلب معلومات كا فيه عن الطاقه الشمسيه من حيث التركيب​ 

لن تسطيعوا مساعدتي أنا عارف
برامج لتصميم نظام الخلايا الشمسية وتوصيلاتها​ 

طلب موقع محطة تحلية تعمل بالطاقات المتجدد 
طلب موقع لمحطة تحلية تعمل بالطاقات المتجددة (كالشمس والرياح) تنتج في حدود 10(م^3/اليوم) أو محطه تعمل بالـــRO​ 




يتبع...........​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (3 أغسطس 2007)

*روابط تهم جميع أعضاء قسم الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة ...*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
مواضيع مختلفة هامة​ 
التبريد الشمسي يسخر طاقة الشمس لأنقاذ حياة البشرية ....​ 
افكار عملية في مجال الطاقة تستحق التطبيق . ​ 
مبادرة روسية لانشاء شمس على الارض ​ 
Energy, Plants and Man ​ 
Encyclopedia of Energy, Six -Volume Set, Volume 1-6 ​ 
تقنيات المفاعلات النووية المستخدمة في انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية ​ 
Macmillan Encyclopedia of Energy 


تم بحمد الله​


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته​ 
إلى جميع الأعضاء ​ 
سوف يتم بإذن الله اعادة فهرسة أهم المواضيع التي مررت منذ خمس سنوات في قسم الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة​ 
لذالك نأمل من الجميع اذا شاهد موضوع هام غير موجود في قائمة هذا الموضوع أن يقترح علينا اضافته بالمشاركة في هذا الموضوع​ 

و لكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشروع تطوير موضوع....... فهرسة وروابط المواضيع الهامة والمثبتة...بقسم الطاقة المتجددة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


إلى جميع الأعضاء

نأمل من الجميع اضافة أهم المواضيع التي مرت بالقسم و التي استفاد منها كثير من الأعضاء و الزائرين لكى نلحقها بالموضوع 

و كذالك نأمل كتابة نبذة عنها بسيطة إن امكن لكي نضيف نبذة عنها



ليستطيع أي زائر أو عضو التعرف على محتويات أهم مواضيع قسم الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة بسرعة أكبر.​ 
 


و نشكركم على المساهمة في ذلك :14:


 :32::32::32:​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الحبيب م. محمد 
جهد مبارك .. وبداية موفقة

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## jomma (20 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب :

اخي محمد هذه احدى المواضيع التي وجدتها في هذا القسم وهي لأحد الإخوة الأعضاء، الموضوع مهم ومفيد جدا.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38382.html


قدم الزميل العضو الموضوع بهذه العبارات:

موقع أقل ما يقال عنه أنه رائع فهو يشمل كل أنواع الطاقة النظيفة والمتجددة ويوفر برامج مجانية لحساب الطاقة الناتجة عنها مثل التسخين الشمسي للهواء وأيضا للماء والطاقة الناتجة عن توربينات الرياح ............. إلخ 
ويحتوي أيضا على دراسات تدريبية على تلك النواحي أو ما يمكن تسميته بمناهج دراسية 
والجميل أنه يحتوي على المشروعات التي تمت على أرض الواقع في عدة دول في جميع تلك المجالات .​ 
الموقع يدعم لغات كثيرة من بينها اللغة العربية 
ان شاء الله أنا متأكد انه سيحوز على اعجابكم كما نال اعجابي وأنتظر آرائكم بشأنه بإذن الله.​ 
الموقع:
RETScreen International​


----------



## محمد.المصري (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته


تم اضافة موضوع
دورة الطاقة المتجددة_درس رقم (7):ترشيد اسهلاك الطاقة
تعريف الترشيد و اهداف الترشيد 
أسس ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية وادارة الاحمال الكهربائية​ 
الى الفهرس تحت قائمة دورات الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة
​


----------



## محمد.المصري (21 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> اخي محمد هذه احدى المواضيع التي وجدتها في هذا القسم وهي لأحد الإخوة الأعضاء، الموضوع مهم ومفيد جدا.
> 
> 
> قدم الزميل العضو الموضوع بهذه العبارات:
> ...


 
جزاك الله كل خير دكتور جمعة تم اضافة الموضوع
*هدية لقسم الطاقة المتجددة .... كل ما تحتاجه عن الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة في هذا الموقع*
*موقع يشمل كل أنواع الطاقة النظيفة والمتجددة ويوفر برامج مجانية لحساب الطاقة الناتجة عنها **و يحتوي على دراسات تدريبية أو ما يمكن تسميته بمناهج دراسية **و على المشروعات التي تمت على أرض الواقع **و الموقع يدعم لغات كثيرة من بينها اللغة العربية *

الى الفهرس تحت القائمة مواقع في الطاقة البديلة


----------



## محمد.المصري (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تم اضافة موضوع 

حقائب الطاقة المتجددة بالعربي ممتازة جدا
عبارة عن ثلاتة عشر فصل تشرح طرق ومصادر استغلال هذا النوع النظيف من الطاقة و الشرح بالغة العربية​ 
 الى فهرس القسم تحت قائمة كتب وملفات


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 أكتوبر 2011)

تم إضافة الموضوع 

الطاقة المتجددة مصادرها واستخدامها 
نبذة عن الطاقة المتجددة 
تناولت مصادرها واستخدامها و صورها مع شرح بسيط لكل مصدر لها وفوائد استخدام الطاقة المتجددة​


الى فهرس القسم فهرسة وروابط المواضيع الهامة والمثبتة...بقسم الطاقة المتجددة تحت قائمة مواضيع منوعة في الطاقة البديلة

و ننتظر اقتراح اضافة مواضيع في الفهرس


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 أكتوبر 2011)

تم إضافة الموضوع

كيف تعمل الخلايا الشمسية 
شرح باللغة العربية عن خلايا الفوتوفلتك و كيفية عمل السليكون كخلية ضوئية مع شرح التركيب الداخلي للخلية الشمسية​ 

الي فهرس القسم فهرسة وروابط المواضيع الهامة والمثبتة...بقسم الطاقة المتجددة تحت قائمة كتب وملفات


----------



## محمد.المصري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*تم إضافة الموضوع*


*تطبيقات النظام الثنائي باستخدام الخلايا الضوئية والطاقة الحرارية PV-T Collectors*

*هذه ورقة بحثية مفيدة باللغة الإنجليزية *
*تتكلم عن تطبيقات الخلايا الضوئية والطاقة الحرارية واستخدامها بشكل ثنائي في عملية التدفئة .*
*تشمل مقدمه عنها و وصف النظام pv/T و النتائج التجريبية و أيضا حساب انتاج الطاقة لها*​ 

*الى فهرس القسم فهرسة وروابط المواضيع الهامة والمثبتة...بقسم الطاقة المتجددة*

*تحت قائمة كتب و ملفات*


*و ننتظر اقتراح اضافة مواضيع في الفهرس تحت أي قائمة :85:*


----------



## محمد.المصري (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
*

*تم فتح الموضوع

و نأمل من الجميع اضافة أهم المواضيع التي مرت بالقسم و الجديدة و التي استفاد منها كثير من الأعضاء و الزائرين لكى نلحقها بالموضوع 

و كذالك نأمل كتابة نبذة عنها بسيطة إن امكن لكي نضيف نبذة عنها



ليستطيع أي زائر أو عضو التعرف على محتويات أهم مواضيع قسم الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة بسرعة أكبر.*​* 
 


و جزاكم الله كل خير على المساهمة في ذلك​*


----------



## ماجد نجما (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جهد مشكور والله


----------



## م حسن الحلي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع 
شكرا


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور على الجهد وهذا الترتيب


----------



## pp9mamdouh (18 سبتمبر 2013)

رووووووععه


----------



## esa530 (21 أكتوبر 2014)

يا جماعه انا عايز دائرة رنين ممكن حد يقولى بتتباع فين فى مصر
​


----------



## Etudianchercheur (17 أغسطس 2016)

Dear aprticipants,please visit my website dedicated to renewable energies and innovation.
http://www.da-engineering.com/accueil-2/


Don't hesitate to contact me for any collaboration or formation.


----------



## yousef ali (11 سبتمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد برنامج PVsyst كامل اذا امكن ، ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

